# my super horse sultan



## horsiejlover (Oct 16, 2007)

hey, I'm new to this forum and I thought let's introduce my horse Sultan.
He's a friesian and he's eight years old....









his beautiful head









watch that leg!!!









yiehoo









I'm gonna get you









I like this picture, lucky shot


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, playful little ******


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: He's lovely.

Fantastic shots! :wink:


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous! :shock: 

I love friesians!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!! 8)


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

He looks really playful! Very handsome! :shock:


----------



## Leaguer's Quest (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow he is stunning! Nice shots!
I love the third one, it looks like he's diving. He'd make a cute jumper lol.
What do you do with him?


----------



## horsiejlover (Oct 16, 2007)

riding english, mostly dressage. 
I jump sometimes with him but he isn't a star in that

I also started training him to go for the cart.. it's going
very well and it seems like he likes it..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow he's such a stunner!
I loveee his dark color 
Very cute & sweet, playful guy!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! He's such a darling. Boy, you take good pics too. I love the shots you posted. He must have a lot of energy.


----------



## Maxxgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

My gosh, was your intention to make me jealous?! Friesans are such phenomenal horses, and you've got a quite an example of one there. His flexibility is absolutely astounding. So very, very cool.


----------



## scatty horses (Oct 24, 2007)

hi im new here,have a 17.3hh idxtb and a 15hh welsh d,but will within next couple years get a friesian.he is stunning is he good to ride and handle?mel xx


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW. He is georgous. I love Friesians also, But we dont see any here in Ireland. What height is you guy???


----------



## horsiejlover (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

in germany we mesure with meters he's 1.65 meter.
he's really a super horse, sometimes he's very sweet and 
cute but sometimes he's just a big clumsy horse especially with
jumping, he doesn't really know when to start jumping a obstacle so most of the time he jumps to early or to late.

but okay he's a friesian and friesian aren't known for there great
jumping talents.

i'm not that good in making pictures, i just had luck and the headshot 
isn't made by me.
i've got another picture for you!
one of his first rides outside he's 3,5 years old here and very very alert.


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

He's truly stunning!  His movements are so dramatic and graceful, I could look at pics of him all day!!!


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

*He is fab*

He truly is one handsome horse. Would love a friesian some day.
He looks very comfortable to ride??

Keep the pics comming of him.


----------



## SheDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

*Gorgeous!!*

he is stunningly gorgeous...im actually looking into getting a fresian for my next horse...best wishes


----------



## Grumman (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice very nice!!!


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW! :shock: hes beautiful!


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Your horse looks very playful and beautiful.


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

nicee 8) 

:shock: Is he a stallion?
Playfull little fella' aint he?


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

haha i love how all the other animals are watching him play and stuff. like the horse was watching & so was the dog


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

he looks amazing!!!!!! i love him...specially his wavy mane and bcoz he is sooooooooo playful

do you always plait it? (the one down the bottom) i love plaiting my clydeys mane bcoz she has so much of it and bcoz it is so long


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

you should DEFINITELY enter one of these in the photo contest!


----------

